# My stuff (AGAIN)



## JonnyNothings (Jun 22, 2010)

hey everyone. I just wanted to post up my stuff again buy this time even better. YOU CAN GO DOWNLOAD IT FOR FREE! I got a lot of emails as of recently about how I should send files to people so they can take my music on the go. CDs are still for sale but I'm all out. This way you can enjoy it with out the pressure of having to buy it or me having to send it. Postage gets spendy But here is the link to my myspace and also the link to where you can download it. Demo â€“ Jonny Nothings â€“ Listen and discover music at Last.fm
Jonnyâ’¶Nothings on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads:applaud:


----------

